
152k cameras in 990Gbps record-breaking dual DDoS - sohkamyung
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/27/152463_hacked_cameras_deliver_990gbps_recordbreaking_dual_ddos/
======
anc84
The two tweets that are the whole content of this "article":

[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/778830571677978624](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/778830571677978624)
[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/779297257199964160](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/779297257199964160)

